# W8 or W12 Bentley Manual?



## quickturns101 (May 17, 2005)

Anyone got one?? Im looking for plan view (looking down on top) of engine block, so I can see how cylinders, coolant passages, bolt holes are aligned. 
Prefer W12 pic, but anythign W will help.
Thanks.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 or W12 Bentley Manual? (quickturns101)*

No idea. Try Bentley ?


----------



## quickturns101 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: W8 or W12 Bentley Manual? (VWGUY4EVER)*

thats what im askin...anyone got one they can scan a quick pic of block with head off?
i gotta carfax subscription...


----------

